#ubuntu-tablet 2011-12-19
<kinta>  Hello,  what tablet do you think is working better with ubuntu? (i am planning to get new one)
#ubuntu-tablet 2011-12-25
<MrChrisDruif> I've just noticed this video on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6T8ZQ-r1O4
